# Conditional Formatting Formula



## Renier (Dec 19, 2022)

Good day, I need to highlight with conditional formatting the numbers in B2:M2 that are greater than their corresponding numbers in B3:M3. In other words, if B2 is greater than B3, B2 must be highlighted. If not, no formatting.

Thanks in advance.


JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDecActual210 424406 595737 838910 0001 379 9371 410 1651 580 0001 965 0002 109 0002 296 0002 486 0002 837 000Target228 000456 000684 000912 0001 140 0001 368 0001 596 0001 824 0002 052 0002 280 0002 508 0002 736 000


----------



## etaf (Dec 19, 2022)

use a formula
=B2>b3

for 2007, 2010 , 2013 , 2016 , 2019 or 365 Subscription excel version
* Conditional Formatting *

Highlight applicable range >> 
 B2:M2 - Change, reduce or extend the rows to meet your data range of rows

Home Tab >> Styles >> Conditional Formatting
New Rule >> Use a formula to determine which cells to format
Edit the Rule Description: Format values where this formula is true: 
=B2>B3

Format [Number, Font, Border, Fill]
choose the format you would like to apply when the condition is true
OK >> OK


----------



## Renier (Dec 19, 2022)

etaf said:


> use a formula
> =B2>b3
> 
> for 2007, 2010 , 2013 , 2016 , 2019 or 365 Subscription excel version
> ...




Thank you very much, that worked perfectly.


----------



## etaf (Dec 19, 2022)

you are welcome


----------

